

Ask HN: Tracking unique visitors on a page by page basis - macroarcana

We're holding a contest on our blog to see who can bring in the most number of unique visitors this month. In order to do this properly, we'd have to track the unique visitors to each post page, but can't seem to find that option in google analytics.<p>Is this possible in google analytics? If so, how? If not, what analytics solution would you recommend?
======
patio11
Analytics -> Overview -> Top Content -> Sort by "Unique Pageview" -> Filter by
URL, or export to CSV then filter by whatever means floats your boat.

~~~
rumpelstiltskin
I could be wrong but I don't think unique pageview = unique visitor.

If our site gets 10,000 uniques today, we'd like to see a breakdown of the
pages that brought in these 10,000 uniques, not their uniqe pageviews.

~~~
patio11
Ahh. Well, Content -> Top Landing Pages -> Filter gets you most of the way
there. (It will double-count people who close their session and Google you
again.)

